# Can I work on the immigrant visa before my Green Card arrives?



## ac123 (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi,
I am living in the Uk, and will be moving to the US with my wife (US Citizen) shortly. We are in the process of applying for the immigrant visa, and have the interview this month.

I understand that the immigrant visa is granted in the Uk, which allows me entrance to the USA, and then the Green Card arrives later.

My question is, can I work on the immigrant visa before the Green Card arrives? Does it take long for the Green Card and SSN to arrive?

Thank you!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

ac123 said:


> Hi,
> I am living in the Uk, and will be moving to the US with my wife (US Citizen) shortly. We are in the process of applying for the immigrant visa, and have the interview this month.
> 
> I understand that the immigrant visa is granted in the Uk, which allows me entrance to the USA, and then the Green Card arrives later.
> ...


Are you entering the US on the CR-1 spouse visa? If so, then yes you will be able to start looking for work as soon as you enter the US. There might be a slight delay while awaiting your SSN number but the immigrant visa, which will be in your passport when you enter the US allows you to work.


----------



## Edita (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for the reply crawford, you have somewhat answered my question and I hope that you or someone else will be able to give me an answer to my problem 

I am currently living in france with my husband. He is a EU citizen and i am an US citizen we both have dual citizenships with Bosnia and have been married for a year and 2 months now. My question is since we both are living here can my parents who live in the US be the co-sponsor to send my husband the required paperwork for him to move to the US? Also do we have to be married for 2 Years before we can move to the states? And how long does the visa process last? 

Please help, thanks in advance


----------

